# sand fleas are here!!!



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I picked up about 10 big ones today all with roe


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

actually got about a dozen going to get fresh sand and water hope I can keep them alive a day or 2!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't drown them. Wet sand will do.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yea i put them in a dish with holes. with new sand after i rinsed them with new sea water, set them in a tub that is on top of some ice in my cooler. Just went to walmart and got 2 pomp rigs, kale #1 hooks and um some circle hooks. anyone else gonna be surf fishing MB in am?


----------



## phenom1979 (May 1, 2013)

surfmom said:


> yea i put them in a dish with holes. with new sand after i rinsed them with new sea water, set them in a tub that is on top of some ice in my cooler. Just went to walmart and got 2 pomp rigs, kale #1 hooks and um some circle hooks. anyone else gonna be surf fishing MB in am?


Update tomorrow on how you do if you don't mind. I'm headed out of Murrells Inlet in the morning for some gulfstream fishing, but I'm gonna try and get to the surf or Springmaid on Friday morning.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

saw this awhile ago....works.....good luck in the am mom....please report.....JS http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/articles/sand flea holder.cfm


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

i will!!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

nm


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

THURSDAY
1 ft	1 ft
SURF
Small scale (ankle to knee high) surf.
CONDITIONS

Glassy in the morning with W winds less than 5mph. Bumpy/semi bumpy conditions for the afternoon with the winds shifting S 5-10mph.
WIND	SWELL
6am WSW 6mph	SSW 2.1 ft @ 5 sec
9am WNW 5mph	ESE 1.3 ft @ 7 sec
12pm SSW 3mph	ESE 1.4 ft @ 7 sec
3pm S 10mph	ESE 1.3 ft @ 7 sec
6pm S 9mph	ESE 1.3 ft @ 7 s


----------



## flounder123 (Jun 20, 2011)

How are you all getting the sandfleas? I have a sandflea rake and the sand always seems to be packed to hard to get any were we stay in Cherry Grove.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Are you digging where you see the fleas? They don't typically stay in areas of hard packed sand...they can't dig through it either. Look for the v-shaped ripples at the shoreline as the waves recede.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It's more or less pointless to randomly rake in hard packed sand. They burrow in the soft liquid like sand from where the wave crashes up as far as it can on the beach to as far as it recedes in the waterline, sometimes a bit deeper.


----------



## flounder123 (Jun 20, 2011)

I tried to dig in what I thought was the ripples caused by the fleas and I dont think it was fleas after I tried it because of the sand being packed so hard. I guess what i am asking is there better areas or times to try in Cherry Grove, is high tide or low tide better, or around the inlet up there? I havent used sandfleas before I have always wanted to try them with everything i have heard about how good they are and i know better than to buy frozen because fresh is always best and that the frozen ones will not stay on a hook all that well.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

low tiish between the finer sand and the rockier sand, I walked up and down a few yards either direction and dug the rake in and let the receeding water help dig the rake in, i pullled 2-3 at a time when I hit it. Thats the only way I can explain it. they were hard to see so I just randomely dug and got them


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They're not always on all beaches. And yes if you fail to see colonies you can randomly dig in soft sand, but you'll probably only get a few each scoop. 

Stand with your ankles in the water, look up or down the beach. When the waves go back out you'll see the smooth sand where it was laid back flat. Anything different makes the sand flow around it when it rushes back to sea will create V shapes. This could be sea shells (a good way to figure out what to look for is by watching a bunch of shells), or it could be fleas. Fleas will often form colonies and it'll be maybe 1.5 ft by 2 ft or so...could be more could be less. 

I'm heading down Monday pending weather, give me a holler if you want to meet up in the Garden City surf and I'll show you what to look for.


----------



## flounder123 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input! We are staying at Sea Cabins from Friday till the following Saturday. We normally dont venture down that far but if we do I will be sure to give you a shout. Good luck


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Flounder I will be down to the sea cabins starting next Thursday. Give us a fishing report when u get a chance.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

ok so around 4 i went back and saw a couple of colonies, it kinda looks like dark bubbling in a v? anyway picked up about 50!!!!!


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Surf mom where in the grandstand are u getting these


----------



## flounder123 (Jun 20, 2011)

@mom thanks will see what i can find and i will post a report in a few days hokie.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thought this was pretty good about finding sand fleas. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JBHJHwIwm40


----------

